# big neck, not fat



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a neck size of 17" maybe 17.5" but most shirts this size are way too big around the waist for me. Does anyone else have this problem? Granted I am a pretty stocky guy, 5'10" 220 lbs, but I have an athletic frame and am no where near fat. When I try slim fit shirts with my neck size, they are perfect everywhere except my shoulders are usually a tad too broad for them. If i buy a regular 17" shirt and have it tailored around the waist it would probably cost as much as the shirt itself costed. Is my only option made to measure? if so, do you guys have any good recommendations as to where to get MTM online?


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Gc2892 said:


> I have a neck size of 17" maybe 17.5" but most shirts this size are way too big around the waist for me. Does anyone else have this problem? Granted I am a pretty stocky guy, 5'10" 220 lbs, but I have an athletic frame and am no where near fat. When I try slim fit shirts with my neck size, they are perfect everywhere except my shoulders are usually a tad too broad for them. If i buy a regular 17" shirt and have it tailored around the waist it would probably cost as much as the shirt itself costed. Is my only option made to measure? if so, do you guys have any good recommendations as to where to get MTM online?


Probably MTM is your best buy. There are many merchants of made to measure shirting who advertise and post on this site and a bit of searching will be well rewarded with a result to your satisfaction. There are a great many persons who may make a good quality item to your specific needs and pleasure who post here and have a record of good repute with members. This is not my own area of expertise but that expertise is present and at your fingertips with very little effort given the depth of experience available with a site search.
Seek and be satisfied,
rudy


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The neck size of my shirts is 16.5" or 17"; I stand at 6' 0" and generally weigh between 190lbs and 200lbs. Having shirts reduced at the waist by taking in the side seams is not that expensive. Last time I had it done, the cost was $12 per shirt. It will cost considerably less than going the MTM route with your shirt purchases.


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

I hear you- I too know the sting of the circumferentially-challenged neck. I put it down to having to support my big head, and of course brain. *
As well as the waist I also find the sleeve length, and heck width too, needs adjusting. Even then the shoulders can be like twin parachutes.
As noted above, mercifully there are MTM options.



* Unfortunately there's no link to intelligence.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> The neck size of my shirts is 16.5" or 17"; I stand at 6' 0" and generally weigh between 190lbs and 200lbs. Having shirts reduced at the waist by taking in the side seams is not that expensive. Last time I had it done, the cost was $12 per shirt. It will cost considerably less than going the MTM route with your shirt purchases.


Agree completely.

I have a 19" neck and 36" waist ... so my shirts always need some tapering.

I usually buy Brooks Brothers 19/35 dress shirts and have them tapered by my tailor...and the come out great and cost much less than most MTM.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Two comments: 1. Those with odd proportions are often best-served by MTM. True of trousers, suits, and shirts alike. 2. Don't get too caught up on the amount of "excess" fabric around the middle. It's a matter of taste, but shirts have traditionally been worn fairly loose - after all, when appearances really matter, you've got your jacket on, right? If the fabric is just in the way, consider the military tuck as a way to get it out of the way.


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

Same issue. 18.5 neck and 38 waist. I SO miss the Lands End custom shirt program. On sale, I stocked up on $40 shirts that fit me perfectly, but they are showing years of wear now.... About to try online tailoring.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Gc2892 said:


> I have a neck size of 17" maybe 17.5" but most shirts this size are way too big around the waist for me. Does anyone else have this problem? Granted I am a pretty stocky guy, 5'10" 220 lbs, but I have an athletic frame and am no where near fat. When I try slim fit shirts with my neck size, they are perfect everywhere except my shoulders are usually a tad too broad for them. If i buy a regular 17" shirt and have it tailored around the waist it would probably cost as much as the shirt itself costed. Is my only option made to measure? if so, do you guys have any good recommendations as to where to get MTM online?


MTM, at this time I'm working with Mytailor on shirts (they come by my area every 3 months). The regular 17" necks for me have yokes several inches too wide, BB XS have a decent yoke size but could use an inch in the chest and less in the waist as well as a correction for straight shoulders.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys. I'm currently looking at MTM moderntailor.com however they recommend using a well fitting shirt for measurements, which I do not have given my predicament. Otherwise I'll probably have my current shirts altered.


----------



## MacNeil (Jan 7, 2012)

I wear an 18.5 x 36 shirt - doesn't really matter the brand BB / JAB 

My tailor (Elias in Santa Monica) takes in the sides, narrows the sleeves and will raise cuffs if needed for a flat $20

For me it ranks just about one notch below MTM.

Sidenote: Starting a new job on Monday and next door to my office is a MTM shirt store - my wife is very concerned :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

CuffDaddy said:


> It's a matter of taste, but shirts have traditionally been worn fairly loose - after all, when appearances really matter, you've got your jacket on, right?


When appearances REALLY matter, you aren't wearing your shirt at all.

In all seriousness, when I am wearing a looser shirt with a jacket, I feel like the jacket causes the shirt to (and mind, this is a highly technical term) 'look weird and wrinkly' where it is visible around the tie when the jacket is closed. Maybe this is an issue of shirt fit that isn't visible otherwise without a jacket?


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

^^ +1 - I get vertical folds running either side of my tie that are tricky to smooth out. I've looked in vain on WAYWN threads for other sufferers. Even a parade drill stance doesn't fully eliminate the problem.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Pliny said:


> ^^ +1 - I get vertical folds running either side of my tie that are tricky to smooth out. I've looked in vain on WAYWN threads for other sufferers. Even a parade drill stance doesn't fully eliminate the problem.


You could try bespoke/MTM, if you can find a shirtmaker you like, and whose prices you like, but even that has its limitations. When I was doing substantial weight training, my chest had a contour where the pecs were about 2" higher than the sternum when relaxed. Other than stretching the cloth tightly over the chest, which would look awful, a fit with some ease is going to result in occasional bunching up of the shirt front as you move with the jacket on. A good bespoke/MTM fit will minimize this, but I don't know of any desirable way to eliminate it entirely.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Pliny said:


> ^^ +1 - I get vertical folds running either side of my tie that are tricky to smooth out. I've looked in vain on WAYWN threads for other sufferers. Even a parade drill stance doesn't fully eliminate the problem.


One may suggest that it is not the jacket which is as fault, but rather the cut of the trousers and the waist which is the root cause of this particular problem. Try a higher waist and braces with your jacket and find your preference well met and easily adjusted.
regards and good fortune to you,
rudy


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> You could try bespoke/MTM, if you can find a shirtmaker you like, and whose prices you like, but even that has its limitations. When I was doing substantial weight training, my chest had a contour where the pecs were about 2" higher than the sternum when relaxed. Other than stretching the cloth tightly over the chest, which would look awful, a fit with some ease is going to result in occasional bunching up of the shirt front as you move with the jacket on. A good bespoke/MTM fit will minimize this, but I don't know of any desirable way to eliminate it entirely.





RM Bantista said:


> One may suggest that it is not the jacket which is as fault, but rather the cut of the trousers and the waist which is the root cause of this particular problem. Try a higher waist and braces with your jacket and find your preference well met and easily adjusted.
> regards and good fortune to you,
> rudy


cheers !


----------

